# FEBRUARY 07 PHOTO CHALLENGE (Downtown)



## DRB1313 (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay, Let's get this thing started. The theme for february is " Downtown ".  It should be fun seeing what we can come up with.  Use your camera phone, point and shoot, digital slr, or just pull one from the archives.  The idea here is to be creative, challenge ourselves, but most of all have fun.  I look foward to seeing things and places I might never have the chance to see.

Three things to remember:

1.  This is NOT a contest, Just a fun challenge.

2.  Multiple post are welcomed.

3.  Post processing may be used to enhance a photo and to add creativity, but not for getting a laugh at someone elses expense.  Remember, Our children may be viewing.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 25, 2007)

I cheated a lttle since I knew what the theme would be so I'll get us rolling with a couple I took this week, while on business in Savannah Ga.


----------



## Buck (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow!  River Street, I was down there just a few weeks ago.  Been down there many times during the day, but never at night.   I can see now that's going to change.


----------



## LJay (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice pics!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 25, 2007)

Great photos.  Got some details on camera settings?  Those might help some folks who want to try their hand at those types of shots.
Went through all of my photos and can't find one of a downtown shot.  Looks like I will have to find time to drag the camera out.
Look forward to seeing some views of other downtown areas.

Hoss


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone post the camera used too. Great Sav photos!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 25, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> Everyone post the camera used too. Great Sav photos!!


Canon 20D
24-70mm 2.8L
ISO 100 
30sec. exposure @ f16
Tripod

Sorry, I meant to put the info on the origianl post.


----------



## slimbo (Jan 25, 2007)

one from the old 35mm days.  camera was a canon eos 630 with I think a cheap 28-80 lens.  By the way its Dallas.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yea, Nice shot of the bank of the south building.


----------



## slimbo (Jan 25, 2007)

Im glad you posted this one.  I've been wanting to take some new shots in downtown Columbus anyways.  My old crusty 35mm negatives just dont cut it.


----------



## Darcy (Jan 25, 2007)

Great theme! I'll try and figure something good out to post! 

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 25, 2007)

Dahlonega doesn't have much of a downtown, but Price Memorial (the old mint building) is a landmark around here.
Shooting info:  Canon Rebel XTi, Ef-S 18-55mm@18mm, f-11, 30sec, ISO 100
Seems to have lost a good bit of sharpness after resizing


----------



## huntfish (Jan 26, 2007)

Washington DC.  Took this picture with a cheap digital camera during the Anthrax remediation at the Hart Senate building.


----------



## flyingt (Jan 26, 2007)

*I snapped this,*

While  being stuck in the worst traffic jam ever on 285 to 85 North. I took me 3 hours to go from woodstock to Suwanee. The other one was taken going towards a jobsite in  downtown, Ya I know Thats not safe,  but hey what a great pic. The last one of a flag was just taken because I felt compelled to take it when I was downtown. The weird thing is it was last year on 9-11 and look to the top left of the flag, I never noticed the plane there till I loaded the picture to my camera. That gives me chills!.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 26, 2007)

Only downtown one I have on the computer is 'downtown disney'. Shot with my olyC70.


----------



## Buck (Jan 26, 2007)

It's the best and the only I have.  Ran out late yesterday afternoon and took one of the ATL Skyline from the top of Kennesaw Mtn.  You could also see Stone Mtn, but the haze made it difficult to see in the photo.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wade:  Great shot of the Mint. Love the black&white look.  Is that how you took this one or did you take the color out afterwards?

Huntfish:  Nice capture. I went to D.C. once on business, never got to take one picture. I was bummed.

Flyigt:  Been stuck in that mess many times. I've gotten pretty good at knowing when & where to drive. I move around alot during the day.  Great pics.

These are great guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 26, 2007)

gadeerwoman, That's beautiful,  Great job getting the palms in the forground.


Buck#4,  I knew you would come through.  Nice job, I've tried that same shot before and did'nt do so well.  I was'nt going to post one that I took on 4th of July in Kennesaw, but since you live up there I'll put it on here. Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 26, 2007)

DRB, I took this one to use specifically in monochrome, but was shooting in RAW, so I've got the option of color, but I like it b&w better.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jan 26, 2007)

flyingt said:


> While  being stuck in the worst traffic jam ever on 285 to 85 North. I took me 3 hours to go from woodstock to Suwanee. The other one was taken going towards a jobsite in  downtown, Ya I know Thats not safe,  but hey what a great pic. The last one of a flag was just taken because I felt compelled to take it when I was downtown. The weird thing is it was last year on 9-11 and look to the top left of the flag, I never noticed the plane there till I loaded the picture to my camera. That gives me chills!.



i've definitely sat in that very spot many times waiting to get on 85....oh, and you got a big ol bug on your windshield


----------



## DDD (Jan 26, 2007)

Downtown Providence, RI

I was there back in October on business.

Some of the biggest Raccoons I have ever seen!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 26, 2007)

daytime


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey buck#4, Here's the one from 4th of July last year in Kennesaw.  I shot this with a long exposure and in between the burst I covered the lens with my hat to keep from over exposing the building. When I heard them fire the next round I removed the hat.  In post processing I moved the burst around a little for a more pleasing composition.

Hey DDD is that a stadium in the background of the daytime photo?  Great shots.


----------



## DDD (Jan 26, 2007)

DRB,

No that is not a stadium.  It is actually 2 roofs that are creating a optical illusion from my vantage point.  That picture was taken from the Biltmore Hotel in downtown Providence, RI.

To be that far north is was a nice city.  Way too cold though.


----------



## pincheman (Jan 28, 2007)

Not exactly Downtown Vegas, but I thought it was relevant


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 28, 2007)

Man I'm jealous. I've never been there and want to go soooo bad.  I could care less about the casinos,  just want to take photos.  My wife has a trade show to go to this year, may have to use some vacation time and frequent flyer miles and tag along.  Beautiful photos, great color and sharpness. Thanks for posting them. What camera and were you using any filters?


----------



## pincheman (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments!  My wife and I are novices when it comes to taking pictures.  Its a Kodak easyshare (our first digital camera).  So, needless to say, no filters.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 30, 2007)

Neat shots guys!!!  I keep saying that I am going to run to downtown Tarboro on the way home & get a couple of shots to share, but I either forget or it is DARK.  I guess I could try a night-time shot....


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Jan 30, 2007)

*Downtown Atlanta*

This is from the Marriott downtown.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 30, 2007)

Great looking photos all.  My wife and daughter drug me to Atlantic Station last weekend, they shopped and I walked around kicking my backside cause I didn't bring the camera.  Could have found some interesting shot of Atlanta from there.
Keep the photos coming.  

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 30, 2007)

Offshoremedic, The old imperial hotel in your photo was built in 1910 in the early stages of the scyscraper era. It was abandoned and taken over by the homeless.  In 1996 it underwent a 9.5million dollar renovation and is now a 120 unit apartment building for low income tennants.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## leo (Feb 2, 2007)

*Downtown, Olde Town*

Conyers, Ga

I was in Conyers the other day, and just happened to have my Oly E500 

I took this backstreet pic and set it up in a poster format to share

Zuiko 14-45mm, F-8, 1/200, ISO 100, EC-0


----------



## Buck (Feb 2, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Hey buck#4, Here's the one from 4th of July last year in Kennesaw.  I shot this with a long exposure and in between the burst I covered the lens with my hat to keep from over exposing the building. When I heard them fire the next round I removed the hat.  In post processing I moved the burst around a little for a more pleasing composition.



Man DRB, I am truly impressed.   

I never get tired of checking out these photo's.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 2, 2007)

Conyers is sure a lot more colorful today than it was when I moved here a bunch of years ago.  Got a good capture of old town Leo.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice job Leo.  It's not easy keeping the detail in the shadow areas in a photo like this.  Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## leo (Feb 4, 2007)

*Another Downtown Olde Town pic*

This is the Conyers RR station, located 31miles from Atlanta and 140miles from Augusta


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Leo, Great shot. Very well composed and presented.  Thanks for posting your shots.

Here's one I took last spring. Decided to jump off the interstate and take a few.  I was over by the Olympic torch. Had to clone out some wires and poles.

Canon20D 24-70@24mm f13@1/200 handheld.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 5, 2007)

WOW!!!  There are sure some neat downtown shots in this thread!!  Keep 'em coming.  I couldn't find anything to compare in my recent shots.  I did finally remember to stop in downtown Tarboro on Sunday morning & get "my" downtown shot.  This is the closest store to my house & one of two commercial buildings in downtown Tarboro....


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 5, 2007)

When I was a kid, I used to walk to a store that looked just like that and would get a coke in the bottle out of the cooler and use the old opener on the box.  Brings back memories.


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 5, 2007)

Downtown Atlanta... From the top looking down. 191 Twin Towers.


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 5, 2007)

Another Atl from  Up Top.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dude, We need to talk. Can you get me up there at night?  Great pics.


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 5, 2007)

These photo are about 10 yrs old. We added accent lights inside the towers (actually two cooling towers) and added lights on the sides up top. It was cool at night. The building folks went to the varsity and told us which way to aim the lights on top by radio. An interesting project. It took an act of congress for us to go up and down. I would like to go to all the places I've been in the past but wouldn't trade retirement and not having to drive to that wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty hole everyday for anything.


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Taking break on top*

Kinda nice to sit on top and drink a cup of coffee and watch Atlanta wake up. Nowdays I have to do it in the woods or on the lake.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 5, 2007)

Man! That's too cool. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## slimbo (Feb 5, 2007)

Unbelievable view!!!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey bassworm did you take that photo in honor of JIM???


----------



## Hoss (Feb 5, 2007)

Great photos.  Rip been waiting for someone to give us a shot of a little wide spot in the road town.  Got one in mind kinda like that, but got to get there to take the picture.  Views of Atlanta are awesome.  Thanks everyone for sharing your views.

Hoss


----------



## huntin1 (Feb 5, 2007)

A few from some past trips:


NOLA day,








NOLA night,






These were taken about 3 weeks prior to Katrina.


St. Louis MO,







St Louis from inside the Arch,








Long Beach CA,







Long Beach Harbor at night,









huntin1


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 5, 2007)

We're rollin now,  Thanks huntin1 for the pics. I like the St. Louis and Long beach harbor at night photos. I'm guessing that's a big ship with the three stacks.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 5, 2007)

*Cinncinnati*

downtown cinncinnnati


----------



## huntin1 (Feb 5, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> We're rollin now,  Thanks huntin1 for the pics. I like the St. Louis and Long beach harbor at night photos. I'm guessing that's a big ship with the three stacks.




Yeah, it's a big ship, but one that doesn't sail any more. It's the Queen Mary. Just a floating museum and motel/restaurant. Pretty cool to walk through though. Here's a shot of it during the day,








huntin1


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 5, 2007)

Great pics.  Good job on the night shots buckbacks.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow - again!!!  Some serious city shots guys!!!  I go out of my way to stay out of those places as much as I can, but y'all have some neat shots!!!!  We are talking post card, poster, & visitor's bureau shots!!!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 6, 2007)

Where you guys been hiding?  Great shots.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## Buck (Feb 7, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> It's the Queen Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that something?... As a 12 year old I took a tour of the Queen Mary and I certainly don't remember the surroundings looking anything like that.  Just don’t appreciate those kinds of things when you’re that young I guess.  

Incredible photo, huntin1.


----------



## huntin1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you.

I guess it depends on how long ago you were there. I understand that this whole area was completely redone in about the last 5 or 6 years. So it very well could look very different than when you were there.



huntin1


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 10, 2007)

yall, i just got back from an orlando trip. i did not get any good "downtown" pics bit i did find some neat things downtown. i will post them as soon as i can. great pix yall!!! and a tip of the hat to you for starting this drb!!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 10, 2007)

*Went where I wanted to get the photo, but......*

had the whole family with me and our oldest daughter found out she wasn't smart enough and had her wisdom teeth repossessed last Thursday.  Because she was hurting, I didn't spend as much time as I wanted to get the shot that I wanted.  Anyway, here's my attempt hope you get the idea of where I was going.  

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 10, 2007)

Absolutely a Fantastic Photogragh Hoss.  There should be no "buts" in your description. This picture is certainly worth a 1000 words. Really tells a story


----------



## leo (Feb 11, 2007)

*Well .... you did remember how*

to use that camera and take a fine shot didn't you 

Did Y'all get any fried green tomatoes while in Juliette ??

Nice work Hoss


----------



## Hoss (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.  What I meant about not getting the shot I wanted. was that I wanted one with more than just the cafe showing.  Been thinking about using a shot from Juliette in the Downtown challenge for some time (happened to see Fried Green Tomatoes again a while back)  Since we were only there for about 15 minutes, the old blind hog didn't have enough time to root around to find the acorn he wanted or to eat any fried green tomatoes.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 13, 2007)

i really did go to orlando with full intention of taking a "downtown" pic. this is the only one that i got and it was from the vehicle going back to the hotel!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 13, 2007)

but i did make a wrong turn and ended up in the orlando landfill !!! i could not believe my luck, there were eagles everywhere!!! so this is my "downtown" eagle pic   

there is an immature one on the other side of the big bird.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 13, 2007)

I bet that eagles glad he does'nt have to deal with that traffic.  Thanks for adding these FERAL ONE.


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 13, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> i really did go to orlando with full intention of taking a "downtown" pic. this is the only one that i got and it was from the vehicle going back to the hotel!!!



That photo is one of the many reasons I moved from Orlando to the Florida Panhandle. Looks like I-4 right around the John Young Parkway/Turnpike area. And yes, that is what you deal with daily........


----------



## slimbo (Feb 15, 2007)

I think DRB covered savannah, but I got the Tybee lighthouse.  More to come........Im still here.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Slimbo, Been wondering where you were.  That's a great shot there.


----------



## JeffG (Feb 15, 2007)

These are bats in a park in Sydney, Australia.  There were hundreds of them!  This was in August, Australia's winter time.  I believe they are fruit bats.


----------



## JeffG (Feb 15, 2007)

Cockoteal ???  Again from a park in Sydney, Australia.  These birds are all over the place down there...


----------



## JeffG (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, some city stuff that looks like city stuff.  My boys with the opera house behind them.  One of the most photographed things in the world I suppose.  The opera house, not my kids!!!


----------



## JeffG (Feb 15, 2007)

The opera house by itself.  Well, sort of - those little specs around it are people!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've always wanted to go to Australia.  Looks like you had a good time.  Thanks for postin the pics.


----------



## justme (Feb 15, 2007)

Great Pics!


----------



## Buck (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks slimbo...  I can never get enough of Tybee Island and Savannah...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 15, 2007)

great pics yall. love the lighthouse slimbo!!!


----------



## JeffG (Feb 15, 2007)

This is a photo of some folks doing the bridge tour. You walk up one side of the bridge's arch, across the top, then back down another arch. My youngest would have nothing of it!  I did it with my older son.  We are not in this group.  They bundle you up in a jumpsuit and allow you to carry absolutely nothing as you are walking directly over traffic - both cars, trucks and motorcycles, and shipping traffic using the bay.  This is the same bridge you see the Sydney Australia's new year's fireworks shot from on new years eve.


----------



## JeffG (Feb 15, 2007)

Same bridge. At higher resolution, you can see the folks on the tour just to the left of the flags. They look like a little lump on the bridge at this resolution...  Guess I need to stop all this posting!  Starting to look like I'm putting together a "My Summer Vacation" slide show!!!  Sorry folks!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 15, 2007)

You all are doing great.  Getting to see some places I've never been and enjoying the tour.  Keep em coming.

Hoss


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 15, 2007)

I found this picture and thought it fit in.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 16, 2007)

Near downtown Biloxi, MS




Denver, CO.




Osaka, Japan




Key West, FL




Thame, England




London, England




London again

You can probably tell which photo is with my Nikon D50.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, can't forget New York City.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 16, 2007)

Bar Harbor, Maine.  Veiw from B&B room/deck




View from boat.  Notice all the floating buoys?




These were formerly attached to them.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2007)

Downtown Miami (from a cruise ship in port).  Notice the blimp.  It was superbowl weekend and the blimps were in town.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2007)

Downtown Nassau Bahamas


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2007)

Downtown St. Thomas Virgin Islands


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2007)

Downtown San Juan PortoRico taken from ship.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2007)

Taken from Downtown Haiti or as close as you can get to it!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 16, 2007)

Man!  I'm hangin with the wrong crowd. Ya'll get around.  Great pics. Enjoyed viewing all of them.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 21, 2007)

Lincoln County Washington court house


----------



## drbyyz (Feb 22, 2007)

A few from downtown Paris


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 22, 2007)

DRBYYZ Those are cool pics. Thanks for sharing them hope to see more from you.


----------

